# Skill oder kein Skill?



## Muti (17. Februar 2008)

Tag an alle^^ Ich habe ein großes Prob und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei helfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich zocke seit ein paar Tagen nen User auf Buffed.de aber hab keine Ahnung wie ich fürs Forum skillen soll...

Hab mir das so gedacht: 41/15/5

41Punkte in den Erwachsenen Skill tree
15Punkte in den Flamer Skill tree 
5Punkte in den Spammer Skill tree 

Wichtig im Erwachsenen tree:

1. Gleich am Anfang 5Punkte in "Unangefochtenes Alter", damit man auch ja denkt ich sei erwachsen.
2. 3Punkte in "Ich weiß alles besser", damit meine Antworten zusätzlich 10% erwachsener klingen.
3. 2Punkte in "Wenn du meinst" damit ich ne Chance von 5% habe, den Gegner zu ignorieren.
4. 5Punkte in "Klarheit", damit meine Texte eine Chance von 30% haben eine Lösung zu finden.
5. 5Punkte in "Lesefähigkeit", damit ich verstehe was die anderen schreiben.
6. Jetzt einen Punkt auf "Ich zocke seit release" damit es nicht an Dmg fehlt.
    Dann gleich nochma 5Punkte auf "Verbessertes Ich zocke seit release".
7. 5Punkte in "Ausdrucksweise" für 10% mehr Text dmg.
8. Nun 3Punkte auf "Ahnung von allem" um die Intelligenz um 10% und Spielverständnis um 5% zu erhöhen.
9. Jetzt einen Punkt auf "Anti-Flame" um eine Chance von 5% zu haben Flamer umd Spammer kritisch             
    zu treffen.
10. Jetzt ( der wichtigste Skill Punkt ) einen Punkt in "Kiddy".
      Ich finde das ist um Dmg zu machen das beste Mittel.
11. 5Punkte in "Verbessertes Kiddy". Macht nochmal zusätzlich 5% Schaden.

Flamer tree:

1. 5Punkte in "Verschlechterte Rechtschreibung"
2. 5Punkte in "Ey du Noob" um den Flame Schaden zu erhöhen.
3. 3Punkte in "Dein Spiel ist scheiße. Meins ist viel besser." um den anderen Usern ordentlich den Schaden 
    um die Ohren zu schleudern.
4. 2Punkte in "Plötzlich so klein mit Hut" um eine Chance von 10% zu haben, nicht gebannt zu werden.

Spammer tree:

1. 3Punkte in "Unpassendes Thema" um die Chance zu haben, andere User zu verwirren.
2. 2Punkte in "Goldwerbung" um den Gegner mit einem Nerv-dot zu belegen.

Hoffe die Skillung passt und ich kann damit an das Niveau von den anderen Usern anknöpfen.

Ps.: So ich denke mal ihr habt alle diese ironische Anspielung an das Niveau in den Foren verstanden und hoffentlich... HOFFENTLICH!^^ ändern mal die ganzen, die es übertreiben, ihren Ton.

Dankö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudi TD (17. Februar 2008)

Du musst unbedingt Punkte in den "Ey alter, ich bin so Imba" skill investieren: Erhöht den Hassfaktor gegenüber anderen Usern um 15%.


----------



## Nexrok (17. Februar 2008)

sehr schön sehr schön, so seh ich das auch^^


----------



## Seryma (17. Februar 2008)

vergiss nicht den "Moderatoren-mögen-mich-nicht"-baum auf 5 zu füllen damit du dann auf "Ich-werde-gekickt" skillen kannst... und der Spamtree darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen... mach da erstmal "Ich-eröffne-sinnlose-Threads" voll... und dann am besten noch "Ich-bin-ein-Kiddy-und-keiner-mag-mich" auf 5 damit du den "Alle-auf-dem-server-setzen-mich-auf-ignore" baum auch noch bis 3 vollbekommst.... viel spaß dabei....

und zum nachdenken -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChoSeungHui (17. Februar 2008)

XDDDDDDDDDDD zu geil !!!


----------



## Sanjarin (17. Februar 2008)

made my day

bitte um sticky^^


----------



## Shadowelve (17. Februar 2008)

Nice, echt gut gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur schade das wirklich paar Leute hier auf "Flamer" und "Spammer" geskillt sind...


----------



## Mangur (17. Februar 2008)

Du hast noch den Skill:



Te-Rax schrieb:


> wtf, lol pls /close!



vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asparius (17. Februar 2008)

Aha


----------



## Groth (17. Februar 2008)

Asparius schrieb:


> Aha




Asparius die Graupe kennt keinen Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dein "AHA" war schon fast ein Flame, denn das AHA hast du nur geschrieben um deutlich zu zeigen, dass der Witz dich mega langweilt und auf gut deutsch scheiße ist, was widerum dazu führen soll dem Verfasser dieses Posts zu schaden.

Na, hab ich Recht?


----------



## Wisswold (17. Februar 2008)

Sau Geil!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redtim (17. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

echt geil^^


----------



## Serenas (17. Februar 2008)

Sehr nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vllt. noch 3 Punkte in 

"Offensichtliche Ironie" 
Erhöht eure Chance das andere User die Ironie darin sehen um 20%

Gruß Sere


----------



## ZidaneCologne (17. Februar 2008)

bäähm : Muti trifft Forum Kritisch mit 2456




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VK-Chilla (17. Februar 2008)

wo kann man das sskillen?????


----------



## Serenas (17. Februar 2008)

*Asparius ignoriert Witz erfolgreich!*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Februar 2008)

totrofl!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ich denke mit der Skillung kommste hier nicht weit.
Ich empfehle den Flametree zu fokusieren. Also irgendwas mit  15/41/5.
Da bekommste sogar nen Rang wennde gut bist und zwar den "B1ubb"

(sorry B1ubb ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Dreamforce (17. Februar 2008)

Sehr gut gemacht... mal gucken, wie lang's dauert bis noch mehr vom Skillbaum "Flame" und "Spamer" sich bald in diesem Thread melden, um ihn schlecht zu machen.


----------



## Thraal (17. Februar 2008)

also ich würde vorschlagen er macht noch 5 punkte in -ich-hab-kein-skill-         rein ....!!


----------



## fixfox10 (17. Februar 2008)

Bist zum Hofschreiber ernannt.

Made my day
/sign


----------



## Konradio (17. Februar 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> vergiss nicht den "Moderatoren-mögen-mich-nicht"-baum auf 5 zu füllen damit du dann auf "Ich-werde-gekickt" skillen kannst... und der Spamtree darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen... mach da erstmal "Ich-eröffne-sinnlose-Threads" voll... und dann am besten noch "Ich-bin-ein-Kiddy-und-keiner-mag-mich" auf 5 damit du den "Alle-auf-dem-server-setzen-mich-auf-ignore" baum auch noch bis 3 vollbekommst.... viel spaß dabei....
> 
> und zum nachdenken ->
> 
> ...


Oh man, stop flaming.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derWizi (17. Februar 2008)

sehr sehr nice. finds aber schade das du drunter geschrieben hast das es ironie is. ich hät zu gern die speziellen antworten gelesen


----------



## B_e_a_V_e_R (17. Februar 2008)

VOTE 4 STICK ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sau geil gemacht^^


----------



## Der_Trommelschlumpf (17. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Frühstück vor den PC gesetzt, Buffed eingemacht, das gelesen, made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 thx  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S: Ihre Fähigkeit humorlose User zu entdecken hat sich auf 375 erhöht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hangatyr (17. Februar 2008)

Ganz großes Kino, ich habe noch nicht viel gelesen in diesem Forum was mich so amüsiert hat.

"Muti erhält +100 Sympathie auf sein Schreibstil."


----------



## Dominanz (17. Februar 2008)

sehr unterhaltsamer thread
ich hätte an deiner stelle den spamm tree bis unverständlichkeit durchgeskillt
für 1000% mehr crit dmg


----------



## Black Muffin (17. Februar 2008)

Wozu soll der Thread gut sein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (17. Februar 2008)

> 1. 3Punkte in "Unpassendes Thema" um die Chance zu haben, andere User zu verwirren.




sollteste weglassen, weilde das von haus aus wohl schon kannst!!! auch wenn das eine anspielung ist gehört das nicht ins wowforum!!!!! Ich bittte um schließung wegen sinnlosigkeit oder verschiebung, weil das ins Allgemeine Buffed Forum oder Gott und die Welt passt!!!!


MFG Crash_Hunter, euer Unfallposter


----------



## Leannan (17. Februar 2008)

Loooool! 

Mit gezieltem Schuße 10k Ironieschaden mitten ins Schwarze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber meinst du nicht, du solltest noch 2-3 Punkte abzwacken und in "Wayne" investieren und vielleicht noch das ein oder andere Pünktchen in "Mimimimi" ?


----------



## dragon1 (17. Februar 2008)

und 5 punkte ins *chuck norris macht ihn platt* geben damit es die anderen langweilt und sie 15% langsamer schreiben.


----------



## dasGROT (17. Februar 2008)

stickEY xD


----------



## Xarod (17. Februar 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> vergiss nicht den "Moderatoren-mögen-mich-nicht"-baum auf 5 zu füllen damit du dann auf "Ich-werde-gekickt" skillen kannst... und der Spamtree darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen... mach da erstmal "Ich-eröffne-sinnlose-Threads" voll... und dann am besten noch "Ich-bin-ein-Kiddy-und-keiner-mag-mich" auf 5 damit du den "Alle-auf-dem-server-setzen-mich-auf-ignore" baum auch noch bis 3 vollbekommst.... viel spaß dabei....
> 
> und zum nachdenken ->
> 
> ...



/signed


----------



## nellli2 (17. Februar 2008)

Sensationell...


Der Nobelpreis für Forenbeiträge geht an *Muti*:

Vergeben von nellli2 an „denjenigen, der in den Foren das Herausragendste in ironischer, kritischer, flamender und withiger Richtung produziert hat“.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg, nellli2


----------



## Juliy (17. Februar 2008)

/sticky

Ganz großes Tennis.


----------



## Lurock (17. Februar 2008)

Lol, ich mag dich.

/sticky


----------



## chopi (17. Februar 2008)

hättest den erwachsenen-thread runter bis zur mod-form skillen sollen >>>god-mode^^<<<

und ich bin leider auf spam geskillt (unterm ava) und das schon länger,aber vllt skill ich auf erwachsen um,wer weis wer weis


----------



## Gwynny (18. Februar 2008)

Find ich echt klasse!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Minastirit (18. Februar 2008)

Flamewars inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also ich würd ja 1/33/7 skillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr geil gemacht 
/stücky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (10. April 2008)

xD geil^^
hybrid aus flamer/spamer ftw^^


----------

